# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Fitness Journal for 40yo Male

## Troder

Background:
Turned 40 in July, been a regular lifter for 20 years, but just now started to really educate myself. I now realize I've spent way to much time on isolation. First touched weights at 19, bodyweight 119lbs, 3% BF. I was a rail! You can't get much more ectomorphic than me. Now: 190lbs, ~15% bf. I figure starting a journal is a good way to keep motivation high.

All time max (at age 34, 184lbs):
Bench: 285
Squat: 365
Dead: 430

Current Max (estimates)
Bench: 250
Squat: 300
Dead: 325

Current Supps:
5g creatine mon 1 hour before and 30 minutes after
2.5g glutamine 1 hour before, and 30 minutes after
54 grams metamyosin protein (MET-Rx Big 100 bar x2)
102 grams metamyosin protein (MET-Rx Protein Plus RTD x2)
Multimvitamin in AM

Workout:
I'm going to do a variation of the 5x5, substituting deadlifts for squats on light day, and clean and press for just cleans. Adding in 1 isolation a day. Doing a 6 week cycle. On week 6, stop the creatine and glutamine, back off to week 5 poundages for a deloading, work 2 weeks back to week 6 poundages, then start all over again, including reintroducing the supps.

Cardio:
Mon/We/Fri before weights: 20 minutes stationary bike for warm up, get heart rate to around 130
Tues - off
Thurs - run 3 miles
Sat - run 3 miles
Sun -off

The workout:
Exercises and starting poundages (round to nearest 5). Yes, I'm starting a little light to ensure positive progression. Powerclean is from the knees, not the floor. Squats to parallel or lower.

*Monday  Heavy Day* 
Squat 
Set 1	126	x 5
Set 2	145	x 5
Set 3	166	x 5
Set 4	191	x 5
Set 5	220	x 5

Bench 
Set 1	103	x 5
Set 2	118	x 5
Set 3	136	x 5
Set 4	157	x 5
Set 5	180	x 5

Powerclean to press 
Set 1	63	x 5
Set 2	72	x 5
Set 3	83	x 5
Set 4	96	x 5
Set 5	110	x 5

Bar Curl 
Set 1	83	
Set 2	96	
Set 3	110	


*Wednesday  Light Day* 
Deadlifts 
Set 1	126	x 5
Set 2	145	x 5
Set 3	166	x 5
Set 4	191	x 5

Incline Bench 
Set 1	67	x 5
Set 2	77	x 5
Set 3	89	x 5
Set 4	102	x 5

High Pulls 
Set 1	148	x 5
Set 2	170	x 5
Set 3	196	x 5
Set 4	225	x 5

Weighted Pullups 
Set 1 
Set 2 
Set 3 

*Friday - Medium* 
Squat 
Set 1	126	x 5
Set 2	145	x 5
Set 3	166	x 5
Set 4	191	x 5
Set 5	226	x 3
Set 6	166	x 8

Bench 
Set 1	103	x 5
Set 2	118	x 5
Set 3	136	x 5
Set 4	157	x 5
Set 5	185	x 3
Set 6	136	x 8

Powerclean to press 
Set 1	63	x 5
Set 2	72	x 5
Set 3	83	x 5
Set 4	96	x 5
Set 5	113	x 3
Set 6	83	x 8

Weighted Dips 
Set 1 
Set 2 
Set 3 

For anyone who wants it, I've posted an excel spreadsheet of my 6-week workout: Troder's Modified 5x5. If you download it, you will see 4 red numbers on the week 1 page. These are your seed poundages. Changing these numbers will propogate exercise poundages throught the entire 6 weeks.

Work 6, back off 2, work 6, back off 2.... no supps other than protein during the 2 week deload. I.e.:

1-----2----3----4----5----6
..............................1----2----3----4----5----6
.................................................. .........1----2----3----4----5----6

I'll post progress here. Wish me luck!

----------


## Troder

weight upon waking: 192

As I expected, I hit the poundages and reps easily. I finished the whole workout in about 40 minutes (not counting the bike) with 1 min between sets and 2 between exercises. Got a moderate pump. Liked the powercleans the best. I was left with a slight but pleasant ache in the front/side delts.

Those MET Rx 100 bars tastes like crap. Grainy at first, then pasty, and tasting bleh the whole time. Choking those down is a chore. I've found the creatine upsets my stomach a little for about 30 minutes after I take it. 

20 mins stationary bike, HR 122
Squat
126 x 5
145 x 5
166 x 5
191 x 5
220 x 5

Bench
103 x 5
118 x 5
136 x 5
157 x 5
180 x 5

Powerclean to press
63 x 5
72 x 5
83 x 5
96 x 5
110 x 5

Hammer Curl
45x5, 45x5

Bar Curl
90x5,90x5

----------


## spywizard

good job, keep up the good work..

----------


## Troder

Having hit the big 4-oh and have a very strong history of heart disease in the family, I set up a cardiac workup to make sure I wasn't going to drop dead during a set. I did the radioactive treadmill a coupla weeks ago, where they shoot you full of glow juice, film your heart at rest, put you on the treadmill, then film your heart after working under a load. 

I wore a holter monitor for 24 hours to record heart activity - no problems there. 

I did the full 15 on the treadmill to get to my a heart rate of 165 and the doc said that was good enough. I have a history of irregular heartbeats (mostly preventricular contractions - PVCs) which I've been told are benign. Films look good - no impediment to blood flow, so they won't be cracking my chest anytime soon. Doc recommended I do a workup like this every 2-3 years.

I'm redoing labs because my LDL was higher than he wanted to see at 130. Labs were from July. I've changed my diet up a bit - mainly by adding a multi vitamin and started eating a lot of mixed nuts for snacks throughtout the day. I'll redo those labs next week. Because of my family history, Doc said if I can't keep my LDLs under 130, he's going to want to put me on cholesterol meds. Don't wanna do that!

Is fish oil any good for bringing down cholestrol/LDLs?

Today was supposed to be an off day, but I went to the gym anyway:

wake-up weight: 191.5
25 minutes on the stationary bike: HR 116
stretching
3 sets weighted cable crunches
3 sets seated calf

----------


## Troder

Crappy today. My friggin' lower back is killing me; that dull achey burn right at teh base of the spine. I've had back pain on and off for a long time and I was worried all the squats, deads and high pulls would make it tired. Running makes is tired too.

weight on waking: 189. It appears I am shrinking. 
todays workout 
Deadlifts 
Set 1 126 x 5
Set 2 145 x 5
Set 3 166 x 5
Set 4 191 x 5

Way too light, so for grins I threw 305 and pulled it once. I'm gonn aup this a little in the cycle I think.

Incline Bench 
Set 1 95 x 5
Set 2 110 x 5
Set 3 130 x 5
Set 4 150 x 5

I bumped this up from what it was on teh spread sheet. I was going with 75% of my bench weight, but I might recalculate teh spreadsheet for 80 or 85%

High Pulls 
Set 1 148 x 5
Set 2 170 x 5
Set 3 196 x 5
Set 4 225 x 5

Man, my back was screaming like a little girl!

Pullups 
3 sets

No weights becasue I forgot my stupid weight hanger and I didn't feel like pinching a dumbell between my legs. 

Might have to go see a chiropracter again if I want to keep this workout out. Or lay off the running.

I'm gonna try to do some measurements to help track. Here's the ones I know:

Upper arm, cold, flexed: 16"
Chest, cold, relaxed: 42.5
abdomen, across the navel, tape parallel to the floor: 34.5"

I'll try ro measure forearms, calves and thighs tonight.

----------


## Rhyalus

Did I read this right? You are doing 160+ grams of protein from supplements?

What is your diet like?

Regards,
R

----------


## Troder

heck, I eat the same friggin' thing every day just about. here it is, in roughly the order I eat it:

1.5 cups raisin bran with 8 oz skim
1-2 oz mixed nuts, lightly salted or unsalted
MET Rx big 100 bar
bananna, and creatine/glutamine supps
--workout--
creatine/glutamine supps after workout
afternoon RTD shake
1-2 oz mixed nuts and another bananna
apple during the drive home
MET Rx big 100 bar when I get home (around 5pm - sometmies I skip this if I'm not hungry)
Dinner at 6:30 this is the only thing that varies. I eat what my wife cooks for the family. Usually a chicken or pasta meal, occassional beef, even rarer some fish, coupla veggies, salad - typical meal. 
8 oz red wine with dinner
RTD shake before bed (start drinking around 9:30 - finish around 10)

I drink 40-60 ounces of water a day and about 8 oz black coffee.

Mon - Friday and that is it. I'm a creature of habit. Only difference on the weekends is no mixed nuts, occassional bannana; sandwhich for lunch (turkey of chicken or tuna); apple here and there - 1 RTD and 1 bar a day on the weekends and no creatine/glutamine supps. 

I figure I'm getting around 220-230 grams protein a day, which is 1 gram per pound of my goal weight. 

Tought to eat as well as I'd like: I'm on the road at 5:15 and home at 5:15. Two hours for lunch and that's taken up by my workout. Rest of the time is at the desk....

----------


## Troder

Cardio only day

Ran 2 miles, though calling it running is a stretch. Jogging more like it. Broke a light sweat, got the heart rate up, felt good after, though my right heel was nugging me (and has been for over a year). I don't run enough for it to get worse, but I run too much for it to get better.

Back feels better today - got a little tired toward the end of the run. 

Had a lunch meeting - ate a burger and some potatoe salad. No bars today. Only 1 rtd. No supps. Chicken Gyro for dinner. Yum.

Did my other measurements. Here they all are in one place. All cold, no pump:

upper arm, flexed: 16"
forearm, flexed: 12.25"
chest, relaxed: 42.4
chest, expanded: 44.5
upper thigh, midpoint: 22.25""
Calf, flexed: 15"

We'll see where these are at the end of 6 weeks (first cycle)

Looking forward to some heavier weight tomorrow. Might wear a belt. I was trying to avoid it. Don't know it it helps, but mentally it makes me feel 'sturdier'. Gotta remember to take in my weight hanging belt too - I keep forgetting.

----------


## Troder

I cut back on the protein - it was making me sluggish and bloated. I dropped one of the RTDs, so now I'm supplementing with 103 grams (27x2 bars and 1 51 RTD)

weight on waking: 190

My back was a little stiff, but surprisingly enough, it felt fine during squats and powercleans.

Today's workout
20 minutes stationary bike
Squat 126x5, 145x5, 165x5, 190x5, 225x3, 165x8
Bench 105x5, 120x5, 135x5, 155x5, 185x3, 135x8
Powerclean to press 65x5, 75x5, 85x5, 95x5, 115x3, 85x8
Weighted Dips 25x5, 30x5, 35x5

Made the weight and reps very easily again. The only one that required more than what I would consider minimal effrot was the 115 powercleans to press. I did 3 easily enough, but I felt as though I were wokring. I might have started too light, but I guess I'll stick with the schedule. I am going to bump up the weight in the incline press though.

----------


## Troder

weight on waking 190.5

forgot my workout sheet, so didn't have the workout poundages, though I knew my goal. 

today's workout
stationary bike: 20 minutes
Squat 135x5, 155x5, 175x5, 195x3, 225x5
Bench 135x5, 145x5, 155x5, 165x5, 185x5
Powerclean to press 75x5, 85x5, 95x5, 105x5, 115x5
Hammer Curls 45x5, 50x5, 55x5

Make weights and reps easily. Had to work on the powercleans..... Back achey, but not weak. I was lazy all weekend and ate whatever came within reach of my teeth.

----------


## Troder

weight on waking: 187

Cardio only day
Ran 2.1 miles, although saying 'ran' is like saying Dan Devito is 'tall'
Back tighter than a banjo string, but not really _sore_, know what I mean?

----------


## Troder

weight on waking 188.5

back tight, but not weak. Good workout today. No cardio. Dips hurt my elbows a little - I'm doing them thumbs out, elbows in, and chin up to keep focus on the triceps.

Deadlift 
Set 1	150	x 5
Set 2	170	x 5
Set 3	195	x 5
Set 4	225	x 5

Incline Bench 
Set 1	90	x 5
Set 2	105	x 5
Set 3	120	x 5
Set 4	140	x 5

High Pulls (shrugs) 
Set 1	150	x 5
Set 2	175	x 5
Set 3	200	x 5
Set 4	230	x 5

Weighted Dips 
Set 1	25	
Set 2	35	
Set 3	45

----------


## Troder

weight on waking 189.5

I'm not gaining weight, but I'm looking a bit more trim (I think). A little more veiny. I'll do another measure after I finish the first 6 weeks.

didn't do anything yesteday

todays workout. I had to work on the powerclean to presses, like always, but hit the weight/reps with no problems. 

20 minutes stationary bike

Squat 
Set 1	135	x 5
Set 2	155	x 5
Set 3	175	x 5
Set 4	200	x 5
Set 5	230	x 3
Set 6	175	x 8

Bench 
Set 1	110	x 5
Set 2	125	x 5
Set 3	145	x 5
Set 4	165	x 5
Set 5	190	x 3
Set 6	145	x 8

Powerclean to press 
Set 1	65	x 5
Set 2	75	x 5
Set 3	85	x 5
Set 4	105	x 5
Set 5	120	x 3
Set 6	85	x 8

Weighted Pullups 
Set 1	25 x 5	
Set 2	25 x 5	
Set 3	25 x 5

----------


## TADOLFI

Looks like progress Troder...keep posting.

Glad the back seems to be improving.
Wear the weight belt if it helps you mentally for a while...but I don't recommend building a dependency on it.

You may want to add some veggies and oatmeal to the diet.

----------


## Troder

Good call on the oatmeal - been thinking about that. Think I'll make a big batch Sunday and then eat it during the week. I don't have time to cook it and let it cool in the a.m.

I've been eating a lot of nuts lately - almonds, brazil nuts, peanuts, (which are really legumes), etc. Lots of calaories and fat, but the good fat, or so I've read. Protein too.

Ran 2.25 today; paused halfway through to stretch the back.

no weight - we are in the process of moving and my scale is at the new house! I dod carry around a bunch of furniture Saturday - that should count for something.....

----------


## Troder

The workouts are starting to get, well, more _workoutty_. First two weeks I'd walk out of the gym not really feeling as though I'd done anyhing. Today I felt as though I did some work - not a lot, but some. Still getting weights/reps easily. Last two reps of final powerclean to press took some effort. I'm starting to have to use my legs.... 

Squat 
Set 1	130	x 5
Set 2	150	x 5
Set 3	175	x 5
Set 4	200	x 5
Set 5	230	x 5

Bench 
Set 1	110	x 5
Set 2	125	x 5
Set 3	145	x 5
Set 4	165	x 5
Set 5	190	x 5

Powerclean to press 
Set 1	70	x 5
Set 2	80	x 5
Set 3	90	x 5
Set 4	105	x 5
Set 5	120	x 5

DB Hammer Curl 
Set 1	35 x5	
Set 2	45 x5	
Set 3	55 x5

Weighted Cable Crunches
3 sets

----------


## Troder

Nothing yesterday.

Used the scale at the gym: weight before workout 190

20 minutes cardio on the bike

Deadlift 
Set 1	150	x 5
Set 2	175	x 5
Set 3	200	x 5
Set 4	230	x 5

Incline Bench 
Set 1	95	x 5
Set 2	110	x 5
Set 3	125	x 5
Set 4	145	x 5

Behind the Back Shrugs	
Set 1	155	x 5
Set 2	180	x 5
Set 3	205	x 5
Set 4	235	x 5

Weighted Dips 
Set 1	25	
Set 2	30	
Set 3	35	


I stopped the high-pulls; wasn't doing enough weight and they ended up being nothing but shrugs anyway. Of all the exercises, holding the bar in front and shrugging was hurting my back the most, so I switched to behind-the-back shrugs. Kept the weight the same. Pull up as high as I can, hold count of 2, down slow. Felt good and didn't hurt my back. 

Finished with 50 situps, feet hooked.

Good workout.

Stopped the Creatine on Friday - was upsetting my stomach. I'd been taking it about 5 weeks. I'll lay off for 5 then go back on again. The protein bar I take 2x a day had 2 grams creatine already.... in addition to the 10 I was taking by iteself.

----------


## Troder

Pics, finally. Cold. In the kitchen. After eating a bagel (and chugging a beer)! Is taht cheating...?

3 weeks in. Nothing to compare to. Personally, I don't think I look much different. A little more def... maybe. My wife says "you look good for 40". Well, I want to look good for 25. Reminder: 6 feet, 190lbs, and creaking like a rusty hinge.

----------


## Troder

Ugly run today. Had to stop a half dozen times to stretch my back and right lower leg. Think I might switch my run days to Tuesday and Saturday instead of Thursady/Sunday. Thursday is the day after deadlifts, and even though I'm not going heavy, that might be why my back was so tired adn tight today.

----------


## Troder

I let a guy work in with me on squats and as a results ended up going faster than I really wanted and not stetching my back as much as I wanted between sets. They used to have 3 squat racks in the guy. I chnaged jobs and went to a different one, Now I'm back and they only have 1 rack. Time to complain. 

Good workout otherwise. Office Christmas pot luck today; at a lot of carbs - breah, stuffung, potatoes, yams.....

Squat 
Set 1	135	x 5
Set 2	155	x 5
Set 3	185	x 5
Set 4	205	x 5
Set 5	235	x 3
Set 6	185	x 8

Bench 
Set 1	115	x 5
Set 2	130	x 5
Set 3	150	x 5
Set 4	170	x 5
Set 5	195	x 3
Set 6	150	x 8

Powerclean to press 
Set 1	70	x 5
Set 2	80	x 5
Set 3	90	x 5
Set 4	110	x 5
Set 5	125	x 3
Set 6	90	x 8

Weighted Pullups 
Set 1	25 x 5	
Set 2	25 x 5	
Set 3	25 x 5

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thanks for the link man... nice log  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Troder

I'm in the middle of moving - no workout yesterday and none today. I'll be back at it tomorrow - probably start with last week's Thursday workout. Been eating like crap too.

----------


## Troder

This week is going to be a total wash....

No workout tomorrow (no biggie, cardio only), but no workout Friday either because of a 'lunch meeting'. Three day weekend because of Christmas, then another for new year and bam - two weeks before I'll be back on schedule.

Oh well, makes for a good new year's resolution.

Today's workout:

20 minutes bike
Deadlift 
Set 1	150	x 5
Set 2	175	x 5
Set 3	200	x 5
Set 4	230	x 5

Incline Bench 
Set 1	95	x 5
Set 2	115	x 5
Set 3	125	x 5
Set 4	145	x 5

Behind the Back Shruggs	
Set 1	145	x 5
Set 2	185	x 5
Set 3	205	x 5
Set 4	235	x 5

Cable Pressdowns 
Set 1	40x10	
Set 2	50x10	
Set 3	60x10

Pressdowns hurt my elbows, bit not too back if I stop before I cross 90 degrees.

Probably won't post until me next workout, next Wednesday, so have a happy Christmas, all you little iron mongers out there-

----------


## Troder

Lunch was cancelled, so I made it to the gym after all.

20 minutes stationary bike

I felt stale for doing week 3 workout 2x, so I jumped ahead to the Friday workout for week 4:
Squat
Set 1 140 x 5
Set 2 160 x 5
Set 3 185 x 5
Set 4 215 x 5
Set 5 240 x 3
Set 6 185 x 8

Bench
Set 1 120 x 5
Set 2 135 x 5
Set 3 155 x 5
Set 4 175 x 5
Set 5 200 x 3
Set 6 155 x 8

Powerclean to press
Set 1 75 x 5
Set 2 85 x 5
Set 3 95 x 5
Set 4 115 x 5
Set 5 130 x 3
Set 6 95 x 8

I made all the weights, but was dissappointed with the effort it took, as in it took more than I would have thought. In all honesty, these are poundages I think I could have done 4 weeks ago, and I don't think they felt any easier than they would have 4 weeks ago.

So I walked out of the gym feeling as though I'm spinning my wheels in the sand. Just not making any gains.....

Crap. Maybe time to click on that Oasis link....

----------


## Troder

Back in the gym. Last workout was last Friday (23 Dec). Did no exercise - resistance or otherwise - over Christmas weekend. Didn't pig out though, as well, but didn't supplement.

weight before workout 187

Deadlift 
Set 1	155	x 5
Set 2	180	x 5
Set 3	205	x 5
Set 4	235	x 5

Incline Bench 
Set 1	95	x 5
Set 2	110	x 5
Set 3	125	x 5
Set 4	145	x 5

Behind-the-Back Shrugs 
Set 1	160	x 5
Set 2	185	x 5
Set 3	210	x 5
Set 4	240	x 5

Weighted Dips 
Set 1	25 x 5
They were hurting my right pec and elbows, so I did 

Close-grip Bench
Set 1	135	x 5
Set 2	155	x 5
Set 3	180	x 5

The 5 reps at 180 took a bit of effort. I probably could have gotten one more, but that would have been it.

So I guess I need to decide what I'm doing as far as my diet. I'm not eating enough to be bulking and as a consequence I'm not really making any gains. The weights I'm doing now I could have done off the bat when I started this whole ting. And I'm not being careful enough with what I eat to be cutting. Too many carbs. Bulking or cutting, I'm not getting enough 'natural' protein and you can only eat so many bars and drink so many RTD shakes before you start feeling weighted down. 

Cut or bulk? Check out the pictures above and let me know what you think I should be doing.....

----------


## Troder

This is for Friday's workout, which I neglected to post:

Set 1 140 x 5
Set 2 160 x 5
Set 3 185 x 5
Set 4 215 x 5
Set 5 240 x 3
Set 6 185 x 8

Bench
Set 1 120 x 5
Set 2 135 x 5
Set 3 155 x 5
Set 4 175 x 5
Set 5 200 x 3
Set 6 155 x 8

Powerclean to press
Set 1 75 x 5
Set 2 85 x 5
Set 3 95 x 5
Set 4 115 x 5
Set 5 130 x 3
Set 6 95 x 8

Only one that took real effort was the clean and press. Back was tight, but not weak. I went through this one really fast, sometimes only 30 seconds between in the early sets.

Ran 1.6 yesteday. Didn' thave to stop and stretch the back, but I wasn't exactely burning up the track.

----------


## *Narkissos*

This is me still following

----------


## Troder

Thanks Nark - at least somone is watching this train wreck!

----------


## Troder

Cardio only today. Ran 2 miles. Stopped halfway for a 20 seconds stretch. I haven't been running my normal 2x a week and it shows.

----------


## Troder

I was feeling sissified becaseu of all the days off from the holidays, so I turned it up a notch and broke routine by adding some sets. I was feeling pretty pumped after dealifts - first time I've pulled 400 since 1999!

Deadlift
Set 1 155 x 5
Set 2 180 x 5
Set 3 205 x 5
Set 4 235 x 5
Set 5 305 x 3
Set 6 355 x 1
Set 7 400 x 1

Incline Bench
Set 1 95 x 5
Set 2 115 x 5
Set 3 135 x 5
Set 4 155 x 5
Set 5 170 x 5

Behind-the-Back Shrugs
Set 1 160 x 5
Set 2 185 x 5
Set 3 210 x 5
Set 4 240 x 5

Triceps Cable Pressdowns
Set 1 40 x 10
Set 2 50 x 10
Set 3 50 x 10

50 situps, feet hooked

My all time best DL is 430. Today, I'm thinking I might best it soon!

----------


## rockdog

> good job, keep up the good work..


Peter in the bible calls are body a tent, so who cares what color tent you live in.

----------


## Troder

Uh.... yeah. Thanks, rockdog.

Anyway....

Today's workout. Only 5 mins stationary bike to warm teh knees/quads, 5 mins stretching.

Squat 
Set 1	145	x 5
Set 2	165	x 5
Set 3	190	x 5
Set 4	215	x 5
Set 5	245	x 3
Set 6	190	x 8
No problems here. Some work, but no strain. 

Bench 
Set 1	135	x 5
Set 2	135	x 5
Set 3	155	x 5
Set 4	180	x 5
Set 5	200	x 3
Set 6	155	x 8
Got lazy on the bench. Supposed to start at 120, but hey, the 45's were already on it..... Got the 3 with no problems. Had to put a little umph in the 3rd.

Powerclean to press 
Set 1	75	x 5
Set 2	85	x 5
Set 3	105	x 5
Set 4	120	x 5
Set 5	135	x 3 (PR)
Set 6	105	x 8
These are starting to kick my ass. Got the three, but although I've always done military, either with bar od DBs, I never did clean and press. These were tough. Last set was toughest in terms of my grip - my forearms (and shoulders) were burning. Since I've never done PC to Press, I'll cound the 3 as a PR, althought at my 'peak' I was behind-the-neck (seated) bar pressing 185 for 4.

Close Grip Cable Pulldowns
Set 1	120	x 5
Set 2	140	x 5
Set 3	160	x 5
Set 4	180	x 5

The work-outs are requiring more effort, especially the PC to press. I feel as though I'm going to start stalling on those as far as inceasing weight in a few weeks. Getting closer to max 5 reps on bench too. I was never a big bencher - always my weak point. Max ever was 280. Max for 5x was 245. So while my squats and deadlifts are doing well, I don't think I've made much strength gain in the bench, or have made very little. 

At two whopper juniors for lunch - no mayo/ketchup/mustard. Meat, bread, veggies only. Mmmmm, good.

----------


## Troder

I always enjoy MOnday workouts after being a slug all weekend. Ran 2 miles yesterday. stopped once for a brief lower back stretch. 

Today's workout:
Squat 
Set 1	140	x 5
Set 2	160	x 5
Set 3	185	x 5
Set 4	215	x 5
Set 5	245	x 5

Bench 
Set 1	135	x 5
Set 2	135	x 5
Set 3	155	x 5
Set 4	180	x 5
Set 5	205	x 5

Powerclean to press 
Set 1	75	x 5
Set 2	85	x 5
Set 3	100	x 5
Set 4	115	x 5
Set 5	135	x 5 (PR)

Curls 
Set 1 135 x 4
Set 2 135 x 3
Set 3 135 x 4

----------


## Troder

Good workout today. Back's been feeling pretty good lately.

Deadlifts 
Set 1	160	x 5
Set 2	185	x 5
Set 3	215	x 5
Set 4	245	x 5
Set 5	305	x 3
Set 6	355	x 1
Set 7	405	x 1

Incline Bench 
Set 1	100	x 5
Set 2	115	x 5
Set 3	135	x 5
Set 4	155	x 5
Set 5	175	x 5

Behind the Back Shrugs	
Set 1	150	x 5
Set 2	170	x 5
Set 3	195	x 5
Set 4	225	x 5
Set 5	275	x 5
Set 6	275	x 5

Behind the Back Dips
Bodyweight x 15

Close Grip Bench
135 x 5

Triceps Pressdown
Set 1 40 x 10
Set 2 40 x 10

----------


## spywizard

> Pics, finally. Cold. In the kitchen. After eating a bagel (and chugging a beer)! Is taht cheating...?
> 
> 3 weeks in. Nothing to compare to. Personally, I don't think I look much different. A little more def... maybe. My wife says "you look good for 40". Well, I want to look good for 25. Reminder: 6 feet, 190lbs, and creaking like a rusty hinge.


don't take this wrong, because yuo have me beat hands down for bf and i'm almost 45 now.. 

anyway... 

hit your delts and incline bench hard.. also, concentrate on your lats.. 3 different exercises, and use straps, this will give you the ability to pull more weight and really get them...

all you are missing really is the shape..

build the delts, and everything will look symetrical..

also.. dude... good size on the legs.. dedicate 1 day to them.. and give them plenty of rest.. 

good job, and good luck..

----------


## Troder

Thanks for the advice spy-

I will add in some shoulder and lat work as my isolation exercises after my 5x5. Been doing weighted pullups. I should put up some new pics - I think I've made some gains.

----------


## Troder

Good workout today. My back was really tired, but I think that's becasue I ran 3x this week: Sun, TUes and Thurs - plus I broke routine and went heavy on the deadlifts again on my Wednesday workout. Stretchng between sets took care of it. 

Squat 
Set 1	145	x 5
Set 2	165	x 5
Set 3	190	x 5
Set 4	220	x 5
Set 5	250	x 3
Set 6	190	x 8

Bench 
Set 1	115	x 5
Set 2	135	x 5
Set 3	155	x 5
Set 4	180	x 5
Set 5	210	x 3
Set 6	155	x 8

Powerclean to press 
Set 1	75	x 5
Set 2	85	x 5
Set 3	100	x 5
Set 4	115	x 5
Set 5	140	x 3 (PR)
Set 6	100	x 8

Medium Grip Lat Pull
80 x 5
100 x 5
120 x 5
140 x 5 
160 x 5

Pec Dec
70 x 5
80 x 5
90 x 5
100 x 5
110 x 5

Going out of town for my father-in-law's birthday celebration, so no weights until next Wednesday, but I will try to get in a run or two.

----------


## Troder

Ran 2 miles, back good, no stops

----------


## *Narkissos*

Props on the clean and press personal best...

Time for me to step up my poundage... woot!

~Nark

----------


## TADOLFI

I think the last month has been a pretty good one brother!
Looks like you're making some gains and keeping the fat out of the picture.
Congrats on the Personal Best (PB) on dead lift!

Hope you had some birthday cake - you've earned it!

----------


## Troder

Thanks for the enouragement....

Today's workout:
Deadlifts 
Set 1	135	x 5
Set 2	160	x 5
Set 3	225	x 3
Set 4	275	x 1
Set 5	315	x 1
Set 4	365	x 1
Set 4	410	x 1

Incline Bench 
Set 1	95	x 5
Set 2	115	x 5
Set 3	135	x 5
Set 4	155	x 5
Set 5	175	x 5

Behind the Back Shrugs 
Set 1	185	x 5
Set 2	210	x 5
Set 3	240	x 5
Set 4	275	x 5

Triceps 
Bodyweight Dips, elbows in, head up, 3 x 10

Good workout. I keep breaking routine and pulling heavy on the DL. Time to stop, I guess and go back to the sceduled weights. 

I know I'm not eating enough, or well enough, but I'm having problems getting my diet routine in place..... I'm not eating enough claories or protein to be bulking, and I'm not limiting my carbs and calories enough to be cutting. So I don't hink I'm making the gains I could be making if I had that straight.

----------


## Troder

Friday's (1/20) workout

Just enough stationary bike to get the knees warmed up....

Squat 
Set 1	145	x 5
Set 2	165	x 5
Set 3	190	x 5
Set 4	220	x 5
Set 5	255	x 3
Set 6	190	x 8

Bench 
Set 1	115	x 5
Set 2	135	x 5
Set 3	155	x 5
Set 4	180	x 5
Set 5	210	x 3
Set 6	155	x 8

Powerclean to press 
Set 1	75	x 5
Set 2	85	x 5
Set 3	95	x 5
Set 4	110	x 5
Set 5	130	x 3
Set 6	95	x 8

Pullups w/bodyweight
10
8
7

Pretty week showing on the pullups, but overall a good workout.

----------


## Troder

Sun (1/22)

Ran 1.5 miles at a slow pace. Back tight, but I didn't have to stop to stretch.

----------


## Troder

Monday (1/23)

Squat 
Set 1	140	x 5
Set 2	160	x 5
Set 3	185	x 5
Set 4	215	x 5
Set 5	250	x 5

Bench 
Set 1	115	x 5
Set 2	135	x 5
Set 3	155	x 5
Set 4	180	x 5
Set 5	205	x 5

Powerclean to press 
Set 1	75	x 5
Set 2	85	x 5
Set 3	95	x 5
Set 4	110	x 5
Set 5	125	x 5

Hammer Curls
50 x 10
55 x 10
60 x 10

Cable Crunches
80 x 20
80 x 15
80 x 12

Some days the weights are heavy and some days they're light. Today they were helium ballons on the end of broom sticks. I hit everything very easily. Back bothering me a little, but no impact on my routine. 

I'm definitely stronger than wehn I started about 2 months ago, though my weight remains the same. I'm actually a little lighter. I should redo my measurements, though the only thing I can tell a difference in is legs. SHould take some pics too....

----------


## Troder

Wednesday 1/25:

Deadlifts 
Set 1	160	x 5
Set 2	185	x 5
Set 3	215	x 5
Set 4	250	x 5

Incline Bench 
Set 1	100	x 5
Set 2	115	x 5
Set 3	135	x 5
Set 4	154	x 5

Behind the Back Shrugs 
Set 1	185	x 5
Set 2	210	x 5
Set 3	240	x 5
Set 4	275	x 5

Triceps 
Close Grip, 135 x 5
Cable Press Down 50 x 10
Hammer Tri Ext 60 x 20

----------


## Troder

Friday, 1/27

Last night I weighed in at 192, about the same as when I started all this. 

Squat 
Set 1	145	x 5
Set 2	165	x 5
Set 3	190	x 5
Set 4	220	x 5
Set 5	255	x 3
Set 6	190	x 8

Bench 
Set 1	135	x 5
Set 2	135	x 5
Set 3	155	x 5
Set 4	180	x 5
Set 5	210	x 3
Set 6	155	x 8

Powerclean to press 
Set 1	75	x 5
Set 2	85	x 5
Set 3	95	x 5
Set 4	110	x 5
Set 5	130	x 3
Set 6	95	x 8

Back
Pullups, bodyweight x 15

----------


## Troder

Monday, 1/30

Squat 
Set 1	145	x 5
Set 2	165	x 5
Set 3	190	x 5
Set 4	220	x 5
Set 5	255	x 5

Bench 
Set 1	115	x 5
Set 2	135	x 5
Set 3	155	x 5
Set 4	180	x 5
Set 5	210	x 5

Powerclean to press 
Set 1	75	x 5
Set 2	85	x 5
Set 3	95	x 5
Set 4	110	x 5
Set 5	135	x 5

Dips
3 sets, bodyweight x 10 

Good workout, felt strong, back was good. I haven't run since last Thursday, so that might be why my back is feeling better.

----------

